# Decals for old plymouth stock cars?



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I am needing to do up a lexan Plymouth Stock car body for an upcoming race, does anyone know of a place to get decals or stickers for this thing?

I was hoping to do a Petty car, but I am open to pretty much any driver from the early 70's NASCAR days.

Thanks!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

http://members.optushome.com.au/pattosplace/home.html

go to the left side and click decals N/car on the left there are so many decals for nascar and some for petty. Maybe someone else has better place to buy. We mostly buy from Patto's and never had problem with him .

Hope this helps.

Wes


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Great link, thanks a bunch! I notice this guy is in Australia, how long does it take to ship usually? I am kind of needing these within the next week, 2 at the most.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I usually get them from him in a week, but he only processes and ships once a week. If you don't get your order in by the day he processes it could take almost two weeks. I don't remember what day he processes the orders.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Road Race Replicas just released some cool MoPar decals.

www.roadracereplicas.com

Marty


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

They have some great things coming for the vintage stocker fans! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

Craig at www.hocustom.com has a bunch for new and old NASCAR.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

jeffaary said:


> Craig at www.hocustom.com has a bunch for new and old NASCAR.


Craig buys from patto's and sells them for more $$$.

Wes


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Microsport decals offers the STP decals and numbers for the Petty car as well as numbers for the #71 Dodge.


















Other older decals such as contingency are also available. These are vinyl pressure decals, not waterslide, although some other waterslides are also available.

www.scaleauto.com


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

What scale are these, 1/32?


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

HO. Scale Auto also has some really spectacular contingency decals for HO stockers.


----------

